# طلب كتاب امن صناعي للثانوي الصناعي



## mohazik (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتب مادة الامن الصناعي التي تدرس بالثانويات الصناعية وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم ابحث على موقع جوجل بالعنوان التالى 


OSHA Machine Safeguarding SHORT(1)+ppt

وستجده معلومات مفيده واعزرنى لانى حاولت رفعه لك باللغه العربيه ولكن لم اتمكن من ذلك ..... واتمنى لك الفائده والتوفيق


----------



## mohazik (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك على الاهتمام لكن انا اريد الكتب المناهج المدرسة في الثانويات الصناعية مثل دولة مصر يعني الكتاب المدرسي لمقياس الامن الصناعي


----------



## TSOLIDO (15 نوفمبر 2012)

mohazik قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتب مادة الامن الصناعي التي تدرس بالثانويات الصناعية وبارك الله فيكم



مناهج سعودية 

آلات ومعدات كهربائية
الميكانيكا العامة 

المزيد من كتب السلامة هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## mohazik (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ربي يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك ولا تبخل علينا بالمزيد جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## mohazik (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن كتب امن صناعي الثانوية الصناعية مناهج مصرية


----------

